

Testing a HN text document on Stypi (YC S11) - almightygod
http://stypi.com/br5o9y5y

======
coderrr
Sorry this is off topic, but did you ever analyze the results of your google
spreadsheets survey here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2763932> ?

~~~
almightygod
hey coderrr - a little delayed as I try to finish our product release - will
post it as soon as I can

